# Panel beater wage



## lynne1266 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi everyone !!!!

We are thinking of emigrating nxt year, can anyone tell me how much Panel Beaters can earn in SA and also do you still have to have a certain amount of money to emigrate.

Thanx
Lynne & Steve


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

lynne1266 said:


> Hi everyone !!!!
> 
> We are thinking of emigrating nxt year, can anyone tell me how much Panel Beaters can earn in SA and also do you still have to have a certain amount of money to emigrate.
> 
> ...


Hi Lynne & Steve, 

What visa have you got?

Have you checked the job links in the 'PLEASE READ: Helpful websites for your move to Australia' sticky post towards the top of this forum? If not take a look and that may be able to help. 

Unless you are applying for a business visa then you are not required to have a certain amount of money to emigrate. HOWEVER depending on where you are moving from you won't get Medicare (if you are from the UK you're okay) and you won't get unemployment or other benefits. 

The cost of living here is higher than anyone tends to think (it seems cheap when you are on holiday from the UK but not when you are living here) so also check out the 'Cost of Living' sticky post. 

I don't want to put you off because it's great living here - but I do want you to know the facts before making the move  

Regards,
Karen


----------



## lynne1266 (Feb 2, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Hi Lynne & Steve,
> 
> What visa have you got?
> 
> ...


We're still in the thinking stage at the moment. I have thought about an Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 121/856) but not sure if that would be the best 1 for us...what if my husband doesn't like the place he works??. I think maybe we'll go for the Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)

I still need to do some area research aswell as my husband won't want to travel too far to get to work and I don't know if there are many bodyshops in the smaller areas.


----------

